# Pick a Wine Kit & Win a Wine Kit Giveaway



## HomeBrewSupply

It's been a little over a year since we started in business and a year since our last giveaway. So thought it was time to have another giveaway!

In short time we have become one of the fastest growing sellers of RJS and Winexpert kits in the USA. Thanks in part to your patronage and support! It's hard to believe how much we have grown in the short time we've been selling and we look forward to this year. Our goal is bringing more kits into our assortment and more wine equipment/ingredients.

We thought in addition to a giveaway it would be great to get some feedback on how we can better serve you wine makers.

*Prize*

We will be giving away one wine ingredient kit each to two individual winners.
*
How to Enter*


Post in this thread a wine ingredient kit we carry that you want to win.

*Bonus Prize*

We will be giving away a HomebrewSupply.com t-shirt to two other individual winners for your feedback. When you reply with what kit you want also reply with;


If you have ordered from us, let us know how it went and any other equipment/ingredients we should carry to serve you better.
If you have not ordered from us, let us know any reason why.

On April 24th I will select two random winners for the wine kits and two random winners for the t-shirt.

Thanks WinemakingTalk! It's an pleasure to be part of this community!


----------



## robert81650

WE Selection Argentine Malbec with grape skins


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot, please!

Haven't ordered yet, but would like to see Cellar Craft Showcase kits, and a wider range of yeasts and additives.


----------



## DG2001

Winexpert Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling.
I have order from y'all several times. Cheapest wine kits around shipped to my door. I personally would like to see y'all bring back Cellar Craft Showcase kits.


----------



## Zigfish

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Rosso Grande Eccelente Winemaking Kit


----------



## Sweetiepie

RJ Spagnols Cru Specialty Vidal Dessert Winemaking Kit

I appreciate your great prices on kits and fast service. I was just looking today for yeast energizer and couldn't find it.


----------



## Mismost

WE Selection Argentine Malbec with grape skins

I have ordered online several times. I like the little handwritten notes on the packing lists...like Enjoy! and signed by a real person....just kinda of cool touch in my book.

And I've been by the warehouse in San Marcos to pick up stuff. The reason these guys can sell so cheap is because they won't even buy a dang sign! It's right there if you know where to look! The bearded boys buzzing around like a bee hive. They move some product through that place. Which tells me they have a good turn over...no old stuff.

I really like this outfit and I don't even need any new tee shirts!


----------



## AkTom

RJ Argentine trio.


----------



## Putterrr

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan

thx


----------



## cmsben61

Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot.

The customer service is excellent. Any issue is taken care of immediately.


----------



## brewbush

Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling!!


----------



## StBlGT

RJS En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan! Thank you so much for this opportunity!


----------



## DaveS

I would LOVE to try the Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit. Thanks for offering the giveaway!


----------



## jburtner

Wow this is a cool giveaway!

*** Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit is one of the ones I really enjoy and would like to enter for.

I have not ordered from y'all before but will check in for whatever I need in the future.

Things I have been ordering lately - Yeasts, MLB's, additives like enzymes, tannins, Fermaid, etc... Frozen Must Buckets and will probably need more bottles at some point 

Thank you!


----------



## cmason1957

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Trio Red Kit please,

I have ordered from you in the past and was pleased with the speed items have arrived. Some things I would like to see is some more "exotic" yeasts and malolactic bacteria.


----------



## Bodenski

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

I have only made one kit so far (a one gallon one), and look forward to making something bigger and better! And since you are sponsors of an awesome board if I don't win I might just have to order one myself


----------



## dralarms

Island mist green apple please


----------



## joeswine

Any of the RJS,kits will do and I'll post the process.


----------



## richmke

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Australian Shiraz Winemaking Kit
https://www.homebrewsupply.com/rj-spagnols-en-primeur-australian-shiraz.html

You have great prices, but shipping costs are a killer. I did order a kit from you that my LHBS did not carry, and I had a great experience with your company.


----------



## BernardSmith

*Not tried to make any kits, yet but the Winexpert Eclipse German Mosel Valley Gewürztraminer looks really interesting.
*


----------



## DomR

I would love to try RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Chilean Merlot Winemaking Kit.


----------



## zadvocate

Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## alan1985

Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabarnet Sauvignon


----------



## alexatman

I would love to make the Eclipse Sonoma valley pinot noir.


----------



## jbrown

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan

Thanks!


----------



## ithink2020

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel Winemaking Kit

Life got in the way and haven't been able to find the resources or time to make another kit. Maybe this will kick start the hobby again.


----------



## barbl72

Pinot Grigio!
Haven't ordered from you - I live too far away and there's a great place nearer to my home.


----------



## gibbylet1

I'd love to try making the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Winemaker's Trio Red Winemaking Kit.

I think I have ordered from there, but I've moved four times in the last few years and my wine making has been on hiatus during this period so I've gotten foggy on details! Thank you so much for the giveaway!
*
*


----------



## Lljimll

I would love to win the WE selection Australian
Chardonnay. Thank you in advance for this opportunity to try this
Jimmy


----------



## riograndejoe

*Sure, I want to win!*

I've been homebrewing since 1990, but this would be my first actual wine; https://www.homebrewsupply.com/wine...sel-valley-gewurztraminer-winemaking-kit.html

Until now I've made beers and meads exclusively. 

I have ordered from Homebrew Supply twice now, both times getting a great deal on used Cornelius kegs which I'm happily filling! I would love to start making wines as well.


----------



## aabshire

Winexpert Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit 

I have used a couple of Winexpert kits in the past and really liked them! Keep them coming and looking forward to the 2017 ones coming out


----------



## dallase

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

I've never done a wine kit, so I havent ordered any. But if I were
to try one, that would be the kit I would try!


----------



## theoriginalrods

Pear kiwi Sauvignon blanc. I have not ordered a lot befor bc I'm just now hearing about them


----------



## Tiggy

*French Sauv Blanc*

Winexpert World Vineyard French Sauvignon Blanc Winemaking Kit

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/wine...rd-french-sauvignon-blanc-winemaking-kit.html

I have not ordered from HBS because I hadn't heard of them until now!


----------



## Dom_

Winexpert World Vineyard California Pinot Noir Winemaking Kit

I have not ordered, would like to see large quantity kit, more additives, and more yeasts offered


----------



## Cibb

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir Winemaking Kit

I have ordered and it went excellent, very prompt delivery that was packaged well as it was glass.


----------



## Badcpa

The Sangiovese kit makes good drinkable Italian wine


----------



## invizable

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon 

Thanks for a great Give A Way!


----------



## rustbucket

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Amarone Classico
I've heard good things about this kit and it has won several awards from Wine Maker Magazine.


----------



## jalwittmer

Winexpert Selection Italian Brunello Style with Grape Skins, would be great to try this variety but a bit hesitant to order an unknown.
I have not yet ordered from Homebrew, have order a couple kits from other suppliers, usually when there is a no fee shipping deal.


----------



## Runman33

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot

Great to work with and can't beat the prices on kits. I appreciate the prompt responses and conditions of the kits when delivered. I look forward to ordering additional kits in the future!


----------



## HeadWatersWine

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Winemaker's Trio Red Winemaking Kit


----------



## Grabo

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Australian Shiraz Winemaking Kit.

I typically compare Homebrew Supply's prices to other vendors before ordering, and Homebrew Supply is costly to ship to Eastern PA. For me, Homebrew Supply ends up being slightly more expensive with shipping included.


----------



## WI_Wino

Thanks for supporting the forum.

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series German Riesling Gewurztraminer Winemkaing Kit


----------



## JenniferL

I discovered HBS last Fall and ordered three WE Limited Edition Kits. Two have been delivered and started, I'm sure the third is on it's way soon. The price and delivery was outstanding! 

I usually make the higher end kits,and prefer a medium body dry wine so I choose the Stag's Leap Merlot for myself. 

I have finally gotten my girlfriends to try something other than White Zin, so if white wine is the way to go, I will choose the Eclipse Washington Reisling for my gal pals.


----------



## Goldry

Argentine Malbec with skins


----------



## lilvixen

Winexpert Eclipse Barossa Valley Shiraz


----------



## ericcif

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Pinot Grigio Winemaking Kit

Love the layout and easy navigation of your website. Could use some more yeasts.


----------



## Rodnboro

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot....please


----------



## Wicks

RJS En Primeur German Riesling Gewurztraminer

Previous order was my first kit, the  RJS En Primeur Chilean Merlot. Best price by far!
Feedback: The kit seemed to have an off putting chemical smell and taste. Contacted RJS Customer Service and they were very responsive and even sent me a replacement kit! Great customer service.


----------



## danjpiscina

*Huge Fan of Winexpert Sangiovese!*

Specifically Winexpert Selection Italian Sangiovese Wine Recipe Kit

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/winexpert-world-vineyard-italian-sangiovese-wine-recipe-kit.html


----------



## beachgirlblu

Island Mist Strawberry White Merlot. Tx


----------



## luanne50

Cru select italian Sangiovese so yummy! I have purchased from homebew and continue to do so.


----------



## MaxSmart8699

*Winexpert Selection Argentine Malbec with Grape Skins Winemaking Kit*

havent ordered yet no real reason ussally order via amazon due to prime membership


----------



## DocDRB

Would love to have the Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit!


----------



## DocDRB

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit. I have not ordered a wine kit though the prices and shipping and selection are very tempting I try to support my local supplier when I can.


----------



## daluc

Stags Leap Merlot, thank you.


----------



## Brickhouse

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel Winemaking Kit

Edited to add: I haven't ordered from you before, basically because I'm pretty new to this and haven't seen all the options for vendors yet. But now you're on my radar.


----------



## Trooper307

Would love the Winexpert World Vineyard Pink Moscato Wine Kit. Will make a sparkling wine out of it.
I have ordered from your company multiple times. Got the stickers to prove it. Lol. Since I love making sparkling wine I would love for you to carry some 26mm bidules, some champagne foils and wire hoods that have the center piece cover to be used with corks and not champagne stoppers.

Thanks


----------



## stella_tigre

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/wine...ags-leap-district-merlot-wine-recipe-kit.html

We buy more local when we can, but for better selection and customer service you folks are great.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Ajmassa

*Pick a Wine Kit &amp; Win a Wine Kit Giveaway*

Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot 

Just started kits this year, and have not been aware of too many sources. Just visited HomeBrewSupply.com for the 1st time. I really dig being able to read and/or write reviews from diff. manufacturers Something currently being discussed on the forum.


----------



## loumik

I would like the Winexperts Eclipse NAPA Valley Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## fivebk

I've been looking at En Primeur Super Tuscan


I have not ordered from you but your prices look great!!


----------



## Brian55

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Zinfandel


----------



## srcorndog

Winexpert Eclipse Bravado Super Tuscan With Grape Skins
Yes I have ordered for Homebrew Supply excellent service!


----------



## hjbwildel

*Wine Kit Giveaway*

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel Winemaking Kit

I have not ordered from you, only because I have a couple of go-to sources and haven't checked your page. This is a good way to get your website out there!


----------



## trolo

Hello

RJ Spagnols Cru Specialty Vidal Dessert Winemaking Kit

Please please pick me!!!!

I have not ordered from you because I make from juice. But your prices look great 
Thank you


----------



## skeniston7

*Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon*

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon please


----------



## DoctorCAD

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/winexpert-world-vineyard-spanish-tempranillo-winemaking-kit.html


----------



## Zintrigue

I'm new to winemaking and very much trying to do things on the cheap, so your "*Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel Winemaking Kit*" would knock my socks off. And I could brag to my friend that I finally got a fancy kit.

Why haven't I ordered from you guys? Shipping, to be honest. I live in a remote area with high shipping (according to a plant vendor I go through), so the shipping always seems outrageous to me. Especially since I can get what I need through Amazon with free shipping. 

-Zintrigue


----------



## 14bob

Winexpert World Vineyard Pink Moscato 

I have not ordered from you before strictly because I have local shop close to me, I will keep you in mind though.

Thanks for the Giveaway chance


----------



## CA-Mouse

I love a great Merlot!


----------



## NDengineer

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon please!


----------



## stever

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit please.


----------



## barbiek

Lodi Ranch Cabernet I've ordered from you in the past but it's been a while I had requested a RJSpangals cellar craft Beaujolais but you had said you couldn't get it I was very disappointed sorry I haven't visited the site since
Barbie

ps I'll go check the site again


----------



## acommonsoul

I'm in for a Winexpert Eclispse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon. I have ordered the Eclispe Pinot Noir three months ago. Customer service was wonderful and will definitely be doing business with you in the future.


----------



## oldwino54

Napa Valley stags leap merlot, eclipse. Fast shipping and well packed


----------



## Munchman

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Pinot Grigio Winemaking Kit

I have not ordered from you ever because I didn't know about you. But I will definitely look at you now. 

I echo the other comments about CC Showcase kits


----------



## gratus_fermentatio

I'd like to win this one:
Winexpert Selection Italian Brunello Style with Grape Skins.

I haven't ordered from you yet, I haven't really needed anything that I can't get locally. At some point I will.
Regards, GF.


----------



## Jumpdm

Eclipse Lodi Rach 11. Always wanted to up my game but a bit nervous spending that much on a kit.


----------



## Norton

Lodi old vine zinfandel


----------



## wineforfun

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Scooter68

Winexpert Selection California Riesling Winemaking Kit

I've never made any kit wine having started with fruit wines from our garden. Reisling has always been one of my favorites since I'm not a red wine fan. I see a kit wine as a challenge to follow instructions instead of winging it.


----------



## g1230g

I am in - Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit


----------



## TRH

I would love to try the 
RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series South African Sauvignon Blanc Winemaking Kit


----------



## Malach58

*Add to basket: Pinot Noir*

I've enjoyed the good, courteous, and prompt service y'all have given us. And, I'm looking forward to my April monthly selection. 

For my choice: WineExpert Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir. 
I've had the Lodi Cab, and we're really wanting to try the Pinot now, from a west coast vineyard. Thanks!


----------



## CrownedBee

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series German Riesling Gewurztraminer Winemaking Kit, please!!


----------



## geek

Stags Leap Merlot


----------



## Mchlclry

*Wine kit giveaway*

Wine expert island mist blackberry cabernet


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot, please.

I have ordered from your site several times. Orders handled rapidly and arrived promptly in good condition. It would be a great help if yeast energizer were available. I would love to order everything I need from HomebrewSupply.com.


----------



## thruhike00

Another pick for the Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot, please.
Thanks for the drawing!!

I have ordered from you but all the wines are still in aging. Delivery was correct and quick.


----------



## ThomasMorgan

WE Selection Argentine Malbec with grape skins

I've ordered from a local store in ohio. From Master Vintner and from another company. I'm still new to making wines and have had many successes and one not so much. I've enjoyed all aspects and plan on adding more equipment (like a carboy cleaner) to make more wine. At the present, I enjoy about 25-50% of the finished product and give the rest away as gifts.


----------



## Abs

*Favorite Wine Kit*

Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet

I think the last time I tried to order from the company it did not ship to PSC boxes. I'm back in the states now, and things may have changed.


----------



## mjrisenhoover

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir

I've never ordered from you before, heck, I've never done a kit before, always just grapes or juice, it's about time I gave it a try!


----------



## jdwebb

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel Winemaking Kit please.


----------



## bkisel

RJ Spagnols Cru Select Italian Valpola Ripassa 16 L Wine Kit.

I believe I have ordered a few times from you but mostly order from LP because of their frequent discount emails to me.


----------



## Rmarr

*Winexpert Selection Australian Petit Verdot With Grape Skins Winemaking Kit*

Winexpert Selection Australian Petit Verdot With Grape Skins Winemaking Kit

Just ordered and Eclipse cab while on vacation and can't wait for it to end so I can get home and start it up! 

My retirement dream is to move to Oregon and start a small personal winery. One needs to start somewhere. 

I really wish ya all would carry more Nebbiolo's. 

Love your prompt shipping and super decent pricing! Keep up all the amazing work!

Rob


----------



## knockabout

Rj spangols en prImeur Spanish Grenache Syrah. I've orDered all kinds of winemaking goodies from you and always appreciate the service!


----------



## ErikM

*RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan*

The super tuscan is always a favorite with friends. And with me.


----------



## meadmaker1

Vintners reserve gewurztraminer

Have not purchased a kit before
I am preoccupied with meads/melomels made with my own honey and local usually free country fruit.


----------



## Shall970

RJ Spagnols Cr dessert winemaking kit
Ordered things, but not a kit yet, really just getting started! Thanks!


----------



## LBussy

Stag's Leap Merlot please!

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/wine...ags-leap-district-merlot-wine-recipe-kit.html

I have ordered HomeBrew supplies from you and the the experience is always very positive. I can't think of anything else you should carry that I've been wanting.


----------



## Ebonheart

Winexpert Eclipse Ranch 11 Cab Sav


----------



## isildursheir

Winexpert Eclipse Barossa Valley Shiraz Winemaking Kit

I have not ordered from Home Brew Supply yet. I was a loyal Norther Brewer customer until the AB/InBev takeover, and have just purchased from my LHBS since then, but there are some limitations in selection, so I will be looking at supplies for my next batch at Home Brew Supply.


----------



## wildcat2013

Winexpert Island Mist Green Apple Riesling Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## jterr

RJ Spagnols Orchard Breezin' Blackberry Blast 5.5 L Wine Kit


----------



## ckassotis

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
Thanks!

Haven't ordered yet, was taking a bit of a break during some large life changes. Now settled in a new area and have started into winemaking again.


----------



## Diamonds

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit


----------



## vaaccess

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay Wine Recipe Kit

Haven't ordered yet, but reviewed your sure before. I need to get into making more wine, but just haven't lately!


----------



## Alexb413

lodi-ranch-11-cabernet-sauvignon-winemaking kit

Thank you!


----------



## exf5003

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

I have ordered beer ingredients from you with nothing but great experience!


----------



## WebJunkie

Winexpert Vintners Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit


----------



## Caroline1

I'd love to try a Blend or oooo! A hard pink Lemonade!! oh so many fun things to try - how can we pick just one??


----------



## terroirdejeroir

Eclipse Lodi 11 Cabernet Sauvignon hits the spot for me!!


----------



## Mo-Wine

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay


----------



## jma99

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan


----------



## lastdazeman

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir


----------



## Barry9196

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel Winemaking Kit.

I have been lurking and think its now time to start making the wine.


----------



## bubbas45

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir Winemaking Kit would be super!

bws


----------



## Aldwyn

Would love to try the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Viognier Kit!


----------



## milbrosa

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Chilean Malbec Winemaking Kit ---------------- Bonus: I honestly do not recall if I've ever ordered from you before, but I am on your email list. It's been a number of years since I made any wine. I long ago finished off the 3 or 4 hundred bottles I made previously. I'm looking to get back into it.


----------



## Gina_Vino

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit

Would love to win! Thanks.


----------



## ALE

Winexpert Island Mist White Cranberry Pinot Gris Wine Kit Thanks for having the contest.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm not picky, any red all juice or 18 liter kit with skins. Very few places sell S02 titrets. Might be a nice item to add to your list. Ordered a RJS Pino Nior from you but just finished secondary. You do have the best prices on kits.


----------



## House

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit

I haven't yet made any wine so this would be my first attempt in a new hobby! I have a cellar full of other people's wine, it's about time to add some of my own to the collection!


----------



## Huey

Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot.

My cellar has been nearly full so I haven't done a kit in lately.


----------



## jamodt

*We really like the Winexpert World Vineyard California Trinity Red Kit!
*


----------



## jtjumpshot

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

We have not ordered yet because we are new to wine making and still gathering equipment. A free kit would be a fun way to start!


----------



## mendozer

Winexpert World Vineyard Chilean Malbec Winemaking Kit

Going out of country for this one.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/winexpert-island-mist-hard-pink-lemonade-wine-making-kit.html

pink lemonade please.


----------



## brewess99

WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon for the win


----------



## MJDrum

Hey thanks for the offer to win a kit. I would like to win a Winexpert Selection Italian Brunello Style with Grape Skins kit. I just discovered this variety and have enjoyed a few bottles of late. 

Thank you!


----------



## hajiii

RJS CRU Select Argentina Trio White Wine Kit (it IS summertime)

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/rj-spagnols-cru-select-argentine-trio-winemaking-kit.html


----------



## snoopthulhu

Winexpert Selection California Merlot Winemaking Kit

I have not ordered from you (that I can remember) because I like to support my local homebrew store, which is the only one I know of in a 2 hour radius.


----------



## Oneo Teras

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/wine...t-verdot-with-grape-skins-winemaking-kit.html


----------



## hownowbrowncow

Wildberry Shiraz would be yummy!


----------



## rgarney

*Pick me!*

I am sooo glad I discovered Home Brew supply. Prices are so much better than the other big company I was using before. Great service too! Never going back.

Wish they did carry punch down tools though.

I'd love to make the Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel next!


----------



## Stru

Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot


----------



## JRinPDX

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series German Riesling Gewurztraminer


----------



## Scubakleev

Would love to give the Pink Moscato a try. This would be my first kit I've ever done. Usually do my own mixes. 

Thank you


----------



## stemavi

Hello, 
Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

Thanks


----------



## stemavi

Hi

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

Thanks


----------



## t2000kw

*I want to win a Winexpert Island Mist Cranberry Malbec Wine Kit.*

I want to win a Winexpert Island Mist Cranberry Malbec Wine Kit.


----------



## jamodt

We love the Winexpert World Vineyard California Moscato Wine Recipe Kit!


----------



## csmithbass

Winexpert Vintners Reserve Gewurztraminer Wine Recipe Kit

I have ordered from your homebrew-beer side many times before, most wines I make are from local seasonal berries. Other yeast selections (especially brewing side) would be nice, for example Imperial Yeast - 200 billion count canned yeasts!


----------



## irun2x131

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel


----------



## Tom_S

Winexpert Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet


----------



## CEZOVSKI

I would love to win the Winexpert Selection California Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit
I haven't ordered from you because I just discovered your website. Great stuff!


----------



## jgmann67

The one on my list to try is the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Amarone Classico Winemaking Kit. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## ezekielsays

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot, for sure!

At this point I haven't ordered. I've been on a lull for making anything new as I work on finishing our basement. Soon, though, I'll be back in full swing! (I hope).


----------



## JnTWinery

*Yes please!*

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit

Would love to try this one!


----------



## crabby

Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir Winemaking Kit

If I could try this one, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## wyogal

*a white for me!*

If I win, WineXpert LE2016 2016 Vermentino please.

I have had many very successful transactions with Home Brew Supply, both in ordering supplies for my wine making, and to order gifts for my son, whose preference is beer. Always helpful & knowledgeable service and information!

My only wish for improvement applies to shipping charges. I run an online business too, so I know how difficult it is to configure shipping charges, especially when there is more than one product or multiples of products. Shipping is expensive, I know, especially for those heavy kits. At the same time, twice the pounds doesn't cost twice as much in shipping. I for one would be more likely to order 2 or 3 kits at once if there was a reduction in per-pound shipping costs. Thanks.


----------



## KenRwine

Winexpert Selection Italian Amarone with grape skins

I have order from HBS before service and price are great.Don't do a lot of kits anymore .Will be going for juice next weekend .would be nice to do something different


----------



## avpanaia

*Winexpert Selection California Riesling*

Best kit prices and prompt shipping.
Winexpert Selection California Riesling


----------



## Tuesdayafternoon

My choice would be the: RJ Spagnols En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan 18L Kit

I tried to order your Winexpert Eclipse Bravado Super Tuscan w/Grape Skins
and during mid-order got called away by a phone call. When I returned and placed the order it said you were out of stock so I lost out. 

Feedback: 1. My 1st choice(s) to win would have been the Bravado Super Tuscan Winexpert Kit, or the Winexpert Stag's Leap Merlot but your website says they are out of stock. 2. A popup for signing up for Specials, exclusive offers, and 5% off does not allow me to input my email address on your site.
3. Your website is very easy to navigate and has great information.

Thanks for your good prices. Your prices on some kits together with shipping is now cheaper than my local supplier. I hope to buy when your stock is replenished some.


----------



## ceeaton

How about a Winexpert Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling Wine Recipe Kit. Thanks for the Giveaway!


----------



## P2000

Cellar Craft Specialy Collection Cabernet Franc Icewine Style Wine making kit. Outstanding idea and thanks for the contest!


----------



## SleddingHill

We used to do a lot of kits when we started 6-7 years ago. Haven't done one in 2-3 years since our small vineyard got going strong. If I was to do one I would do the RJ spagnols Cru select Italian Amarone 16L kit. 

As far as supplies I usually use our local shop.

Thanks


----------



## enderst

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Chilean Malbec Winemaking Kit for me.

I never win these things but I'll order my next kit from them.


----------



## roger80465

My choice would be Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot. I have not made it but it is on my to do list.

I have ordered from you several times and have been very pleased with the service. Always prompt and courteous with a decent array of products.

I, too, wish you would resume carrying the Cellar Craft Showcase kits. I continue to be bothered by the fact you show ads for Showcase on this site under your logo yet do not carry the product. If you don't plan to carry the product, that is your business decision. Just stop advertising it.


----------



## endorphine44

Cellar Craft Specialty Collection Cabernet Franc Icewine Style Winemaking Kit


----------



## winemaker81

Winexpert Eclipse German Mosel Valley Gewurztraminer


----------



## ColemanM

Cellar Craft Specialty Collection Cabernet Franc Icewine Style Winemaking Kit

I think I've ordered from you. I do so much with so many.


----------



## Merrywine

Winexpert Selection California Riesling Winemaking Kit


----------



## wildhair

*Seasonal releases OK?*

*Winexpert Seasonal Release Peppermint Mocha Dessert Wine 12L Kit*

That sounds interesting. I haven't used a wine kit yet because I've had a lot of my own fruit available. 

360-0141


----------



## kevinlfifer

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan for me too!


----------



## SBWs

RJ Spagnols Cru International California Moscato Wine Kit

Been buying corks for awhile now. Cider yeasts would be a nice add.


----------



## Nono

Wine expert California Riesling.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan


----------



## everbuddy

Would love to try Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit.

I have ordered one kit from you guys and shipping time was great!


----------



## kerlinger

Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot, please
thanks for this offer!


----------



## kerlinger

1 - have not ordered from you yet. Your selection and offerings are extensive.
2 - only became aware of your site from this wonderful offer

Thanks for the opportunity!
Kirk


----------



## Steve_M

Thanks for the contest! I thought it would be easy to pick one kit, but good things in life aren't easy to get! 
My choice is RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Winemaker's Trio Red Winemaking Kit. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## GregC

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Australian Shiraz Winemaking Kit


----------



## JohnT

I have never made a kit before, but I have tasted plenty of kit wines and would like to give it a try. 

How about putting me down for a RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan?


----------



## RiverRat

Whichever you are willing to part with (all are on my to-do list):

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot
WE Selection Argentine Malbec with grape skins
RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan
Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir 
Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel 

Yes, I have ordered from you. HBS is my first stop when shopping online for a new kit. Thank you for always providing excellent prices, products, and support. At this time, I cannot think of anything I would like to see added to your inventory.


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> I have never made a kit before, but I have tasted plenty of kit wines and would like to give it a try.
> 
> How about putting me down for a RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan?



Nahhhh, you don't 'qualify'   ::


----------



## notbach

Winexpert Island Mist Blueberry Pinot Noir

I haven't ordered from you yet because I just found your website today.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevelaz

*Winexpert Selection Chilean Merlot Winemaking Kit
*
I ordered an Amarone kit and it was delivered in 3 days! Still aging, but so far so good! Also, i had to call with a question and Jessie was very courteous and helpful.


----------



## TallTexan

I would love to win a CellarCraft Showcase Walla Walla cab merlot!


----------



## vmas

*Wine Kit*

*I'd like to try the RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Italian Amarone.*

I haven't ordered from you yet because I am new to wine making and am in the process of putting together a cart. So I will be ordering shortly


----------



## David219

RJS En Primeur Winery Series Amarone Classico winemaking kit.

Thank you for sponsoring this giveaway. I haven't ordered yet. I don't order many kits online...at least not yet. I choose to support my brick and mortar LHBS because the owner is my friend. As long as he stays in business, I want to support him. When he retires, I'll be looking for a supplier. Carrying RJS, CC, and WE is a big plus.


----------



## Cheryl

Rj en primeur german riesling gewurztraminer


----------



## Steve68

WE Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel


----------



## Cheryl

*Can't wait*

I would love to try three WE Washington Yakima valley pinot gris... Yum


----------



## CGish

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel


----------



## mike_d

RJ Spagnols Cru Select California Pinot Noir Winemaking Kit

I've ordered from HBS three times, buying a total of three wine kits, and a bunch of miscellaneous beer-related things. Wine kit prices are fantastic, even including the shipping to PA. It's cheaper to buy and ship from HBS than to but the same kits locally. Things seem to be shipped in a reasonable time frame. Things are packed well. The quality of the products are good. My last order even had a handwritten, personalized thank you note written on the packing slip. That little effort went a long way towards making the purchase memorable. I'll continue to shop at HBS, and recommend it to others.


----------



## JB1956

Winexpert Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling please


----------



## Winenoob66

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit

I haven't done any kits yet, But your prices look good.


----------



## Tahdi

*Amarone*

RJ spagnols amarone classic.


----------



## Myrrrrr

Hi

I would love to try the Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel

Thanks,


----------



## Ambugaton

Hello,

Winexpert Island Mist Wildberry Shiraz kit

It would be my first kit wine!


----------



## Cheryl

Washington Yakima pinot grid sound tasty


----------



## wineforfun

Going to have to change mine to a RJS En Primeur Winery Series German Riesling Gewurztraminer.

I just ordered the WineXpert Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot from HomeBrewSupply.


----------



## Cheryl

WE Washington Yakima valley pinot gris.


----------



## Cheryl

WE German model valley gewurztraminer.


----------



## tjgaul

RJ Spagnols Cru Select German Riesling Traminer. Currently my wife's favorite kit wine. Will be buying this one again.


----------



## Spinmaster

I'll go with the Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Kit.


----------



## berend1

Wow! How exciting! I would love the Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon kit.


----------



## JimmyT

Eclipse Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot, Please and Thank You!
Haven't bought anything yet, just getting back into making wine after being out of the groove for over a year. I'll be needing some supplies so I'll have to check you guys out!


----------



## ffemt128

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot


----------



## zimmer2

Winexpert Selection Chilean Malbec Winemaking Kit 560-0050

I do not recall if I have oredered from you or not.


----------



## botigol

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon Winemaking Kit please


----------



## DG2001

Why do people feel the need to post several different wine kits several different time on this thread? Just like the post above mine, this isn't the only one but do people really think no one notices them doing this or is this the norm to win?


----------



## cmsben61

good point DG2001


----------



## wineforfun

Just wanted to give a kudos to Homebrew. Ordered a WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot last Thursday and it was sitting on my doorstep yesterday, safe and sound.


----------



## Cellar_Dweller

I've bought about 8 kits from HBS, and some equipment. Always great pricing, fast and fair shipping and good service if there are any issues. 

If I'm lucky enough to win, I would love an Eclipse OVZ!

Greg


----------



## DonSteve

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## corinth

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Winery Series Super Tuscan

corinth


----------



## Strangeak

Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel


----------



## opus345

Winexpert Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot Wine Recipe Kit

Have not ordered in the past, but just pulled the trigger on the following:

Winexpert Selection Sangiovese Winemaking Kit

Winexpert Selection Argentine Malbec with Grape Skins Winemaking Kit

Thanks for being a sponsor.

jr


----------



## HomeBrewSupply

*Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner!*

Congrats to the grand prize winner, Steve_M! You've won the RJS En Primeur Winery Series Winemaker's Trio Red Kit!

And a big congrats to our two runner up winners of a Homebrew Supply t-shirt:

roger80465

ezekielsays

Thanks to everyone who entered! 

Cheers!


----------



## Steve_M

Awesome! Thank you I am in shock that I won. HomeBreSupply, thank you for being a sponsor and supporter of the site and hobby.


----------



## JohnT

Congrats Steve!


----------

